# Processor not going back to 800MHz

## olger901

Hello all,

I got an Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo A 1667G notebook, with an AMD Athlon 64 3400+ Mobile processor and got a minor problem with it.

I compiled my own kernel and set the CPU govenor to Userspace and I compiled the ondemand and conservative options built-in.

Next I emerged cpufreqd, the thing is that going to 2.20GHz works fine, but the processor doesn't revert back to a lower speed. (It doesn't matter if I use cpufreqd or not, it just refuses to go any lower then 2.20GHz. The tool I am using to switch between CPU speeds is the gnome-cpu frequency applet.

----------

## $nuggl3s

hi,

have u tried to set the government of frequency scaling over sys-fs?

```

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

```

----------

## olger901

Just tried but does not seem to work.

----------

## SolidSnakex28

Are you using the ondemand governor or the conservative? I had the same problem when I used conservative. Try setting the ondemand and see what happens.

----------

